# [TH1NK] i7 minded



## Th1nk (Feb 25, 2009)

Goodmorning to all of you out there 

Here is what I'm planning to do for the next few weeks or the time it will take me to !

Recieve my goodies from the hardware shop. aka Asus goodies 
Unpack them.. take really high-res pictures.. put them on the WeBz.
Build it in to a brand new case & configure the hardware.
Making it stunning, I'll take pictures of every step I take.

So guys... You will see me more n more often again... @ least I hope so.

A little peek of what I'm expecting to recieve really soon : 

Asus P6T WS Pro
Intel i7 920
Corsair DIMM 3 GB DDR3-1866 Tri-Kit + Corsair Airflow fan
Asus ENGTX285 HTDP
Tagan TG800-BZ PipeRock 800W
Coolermast Stacker 831 - Black as Black Can Be
and last but not least (the unfortunate part : ) Barracuda 7200.11 (750 GB) (Hoping to upgrade soon to a Velociraptor)

Next but not last...


What OS should I take ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

Yum!

Good luck on the build and hopefully we'll see a work log. As for the OS, even though my experiences with Vista 64 were poor, I can't help but think you'd be better off with it. There is always the option to dual boot V64 and XP32.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 25, 2009)

d'oh.. I only have a copy of V32
Isnt there a way to get disks from m$ for the v64 edition ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

I doubt they'll upgrade you for free tbh.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 25, 2009)

if u have a vista Key, just download vista 64 iso and use that key with it.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 25, 2009)

hmm.. I can try that out..

tia !


----------



## Boyfriend (Feb 25, 2009)

Vista 64 bit  upgrade from Vista 32 bit need only 0.00$. So try it yourself. It is free.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

I could very well be wrong, but I don't think a 32bit product key will work with Vista 64. Please say if it works or not.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't test it.. but I sure would appreciate some advice


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 25, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I could very well be wrong, but I don't think a 32bit product key will work with Vista 64. Please say if it works or not.



The keys work for both OS' (Vista 32 - Vista 64, same key(s))


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 25, 2009)

Tnks johnyfive.. HiGHFiVE dude!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> The keys work for both OS' (Vista 32 - Vista 64, same key(s))



Can you be more specific please, does it work for ALL versions of Vista, as in OEM or Retail versions?


----------



## steelkane (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had two copy's of vista ultimate retail, two disk's come with it 32bit & 64bit. 
A legal key is legal & I'm sure it works no matter if it's oem or retail.
I've wiped hp, & all other brands clean & install a copy of xp or vista & use a legal key from the pc case & it's always worked fine, only sometimes a call to microsoft but it still go threw.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------

